# How do I remove center console wood trim



## HLB (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

I need to remove the Centre Console wood trim on my 1997 740il E38 where the shifter and ash tray are etc, but I am not quite sure how to do it.

Does anyone have any ideas?

The reason I need to remove it is because the hazard light button has fallen out of its hole and has been pushed through the wood trim. I have tried various methods to try and retrieve it but I can't get anything to fit down where the button goes to pull it back out. So if I remove the wood trim it make make it a hell of a lot easier.

Thank you


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

It's on www.e38.org called something like: "Center wood console - disassembly how to."


----------



## HLB (Feb 13, 2010)

Great.

Found it.

Thanks for that.


----------

